# Service traction control



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I have a 2012 chevy while i was out plowing the message center dinged and it said service traction control it hasnt come on since does anyone know what that means ? i was just at the dealer


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know what that means since I don't run GM's, but that's part of the power train, so it should be warrantied. Take it in and let them deal with it.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Same type of messsge popped up on my wife's 2013 Ford Taurus last year. Went away on its own after about a month and hasn't shiwn up since then. Car has been working fine. Probably just message overload.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

PLOWMAN45;2112223 said:


> I have a 2012 chevy while i was out plowing the message center dinged and it said service traction control it hasnt come on since does anyone know what that means ? i was just at the dealer


I would not be concerned unless it happened again.


----------



## hark (Sep 8, 2015)

I have gotten this message from time to time on a couple of our GM trucks. It usually will go away on its own, and not come back for quite some time. I have had the message go away within minutes of getting it, and sometimes it can take a few days. I have never done anything with it though, and no problems with the truck regarding the traction control to my knowledge.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

ok maybe it was that wet snow i was pushing there is nothing on internet about it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whoever thought traction control made sense on a 4WD vehicle is a bigger idiot than obama.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2112516 said:


> Whoever thought traction control made sense on a 4WD vehicle is a bigger idiot than obama.


X2....first loss of power in a storm and it reminds me to shut the thing off!


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh ya...your being to kind to say idiot....waaaaay worse than a idiot!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

ratherbfishin;2112711 said:


> X2....first loss of power in a storm and it reminds me to shut the thing off!


ok you turn your off im just making sure im understanding this right


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Make sure you turn off traction control while snow plowing. You will tear up your brakes if you don't.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I wouldn't mind breaking.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

thelettuceman;2112756 said:


> Make sure you turn off traction control while snow plowing. You will tear up your brakes if you don't.


they should put that in the book


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

PLOWMAN45;2112732 said:


> ok you turn your off im just making sure im understanding this right


Yes...I have a switch to turn off/ over ride if you will, the traction control. The traction control on reduces power to the wheels to reduce tire spin. A real PIA when in 4 WD. 
The part about tearing up the brakes I don't understand or agree with!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

if i plow i will shut it off tom


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

I got that on my 2011.
Brought it in. They replaced the brae ight switch. Said that the switch controls more than just the brake lights. Have gotten the warning a few times since they "fixed" it. Need the truck to plow so she won't be going back in any time soon. Evidently, the system is a lot more complicated than a shadetree mech like me could figure out. 
I do like the idea of disabling it while plowing. It would often go off while stacking. The rear would just break loose while pushing, just enough to tell u that u were good. Turning it off would probably let me stack a bit more (more power) and save some wear on the system itself.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I wonder what you guys do sometimes to have so many issues with traction control. I spent a week in an 08 Chevy and it didn't come on once. Even the 3 times I was stuck. And yes it did have traction control. 

Then again I use 4wd when it's slick and don't stack to the sky. That's what machines are for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whiffyspark;2113276 said:


> I wonder what you guys do sometimes to have so many issues with traction control. I spent a week in an 08 Chevy and it didn't come on once. Even the 3 times I was stuck. And yes it did have traction control.
> 
> Then again I use 4wd when it's slick and don't stack to the sky. That's what machines are for.


Back plow......


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you mean back blade or buy a back plow


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2113329 said:


> Back plow......


That's understandable. Always wonder how much you could pull before you loose traction. Do they have down pressure to the point where they can unload the suspension?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes.........


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Wet conditions can mess with the ABS sensors and cause messages ... (Service Traction ...)

Generally I press the Traction Control switch once to dis-able TC - it allows the wheels to spin freely up to a certain speed depending on year ... model ...

Hold the TC switch for 5 seconds will dis-able TC & Stabiltrak - stabiltrak senses a fishtail of the rear and will apply the inside rear tire brake (to some degree) to prevent fishtailing

your choice


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ratherbfishin;2112988 said:


> Yes...I have a switch to turn off/ over ride if you will, the traction control. The traction control on reduces power to the wheels to reduce tire spin. A real PIA when in 4 WD.
> The part about tearing up the brakes I don't understand or agree with!


Part of how traction control works is by applying brakes to the tire that has lost traction therefor wearing the brakes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kimber750;2113500 said:


> Part of how traction control works is by applying brakes to the tire that has lost traction therefor wearing the brakes.


What???????


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

kimber750;2113500 said:


> Part of how traction control works is by applying brakes to the tire that has lost traction therefor wearing the brakes.


Also retards Ignition Timing and retards Fuel Supply ...

http://www.gmfleet.com/technology/stabilitrak.html

The StabiliTrak system works by recognizing the start of an understeer or oversteer condition. Sensors detect the difference between the direction the driver is actually turning and the vehicle's response by "reading" the steering wheel position, the amount of sideways force in place, vehicle speed and how the vehicle is turning.

When necessary, the system automatically applies precise amounts of brake pressure at individual wheels and reduces the engine torque to help the driver keep the vehicle on track. These brake and engine interventions help realign the vehicle's path with that being steered by the driver.

THIS: more specific

According to GM news releases that I've copied to post here:

A traction control system (TCS), also known as anti-slip regulation (ASR), is typically (but not necessarily) a secondary function of the anti-lock braking system (ABS) on production motor vehicles, designed to prevent loss of traction of driven road wheels. When invoked it therefore enhances driver control as throttle input applied is mis-matched to road surface conditions (due to varying factors) being unable to manage applied torque.

Intervention consists of one or more of the following:

Reduces or suppress spark sequence to one or more cylinders
Reduce fuel supply to one or more cylinders
Brake force applied at one or more wheels
Close the throttle, if the vehicle is fitted with drive by wire throttle
In turbo-charged vehicles, a boost control solenoid can be actuated to reduce boost and therefore engine power.

Typically, traction control systems share the electro-hydraulic brake actuator (but does not use the conventional master cylinder and servo), and wheel speed sensors with the anti-lock braking system.

Electronic stability control (ESC) or Stabilitrak is a computerized technology that may potentially improve the safety of a vehicle's stability by detecting and minimizing skids. When ESC detects loss of steering control, it automatically applies the brakes to help "steer" the vehicle where the driver intends to go. Braking is automatically applied to wheels individually, such as the outer front wheel to counter oversteer or the inner rear wheel to counter understeer. Some ESC systems also reduce engine power until control is regained. ESC does not improve a vehicle's cornering performance; instead, it helps to minimize the loss of control. According to Insurance Institute for Highway Safety and the U.S. National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, one-third of fatal accidents could have been prevented by the technology.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Cosmic Charlie;2113804 said:


> Also retards Ignition Timing and retards Fuel Supply ...
> 
> http://www.gmfleet.com/technology/stabilitrak.html
> 
> ...


And as I stated, TOTALLY screws up anyone with half a brain that is plowing or off-roading.

It should be disengaged when 4WD is engaged. Even when I turn mine off, it is still partially functional. I believe I read it functions at 20% when it is "shut off". Stupid engineers.


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

On our 09+ Fords, you press the traction button once and it partially disables it, but if you press and hold the button for 5 or 10 seconds the display says advancetrac off which disables almost all of that crap (I think abs stays active no matter what).


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i had mine off today i feel the power


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

PLOWMAN45;2114027 said:


> i had mine off today i feel the power


Ran mine with it off today. Idiot light stays on to remind u that it's off, which is a bit annoying, but otherwise I feel a lot better wondering if its going to pop on at any given moment. I much rather use the 4wd and studs for what they are designed, push!


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

Traction control is new for me in my 2015 GMC 2500HD. So when in 4wd turn traction controll off?
Thanks


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

searay220;2114560 said:


> Traction control is new for me in my 2015 GMC 2500HD. So when in 4wd turn traction controll off?
> Thanks


Yes. I had never done it before (my '02 did not have it). I had the traction control turned off for the last two pushes and it did really well. Stacks better as well.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

What about traveling between sites on snowy roads in 4wd? Keep traction control off as well?


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

searay220;2114572 said:


> What about traveling between sites on snowy roads in 4wd? Keep traction control off as well?


Good question. 
I would think that is up to you. My truck handles like a tank. 1100 pounds of counterweight so the a$$ stays planted and studded snows all around. 
Really depends on how your truck handles, what kind of roads u r on and how comfortable u are with a truck that may side around some. My car van easily spin when shifting into second and go sideways. I am kinda used to it. I left mine off for the whole storm but its up to u sir.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

Great info here. I am glad to learn that if I hold down the T/C off switch, I will also turn off Stabil-trak. DRW burn outs are back baby!


----------



## sargex595 (Oct 11, 2005)

I get that on my 2013 GMC 2500 HD ever since I had my plow installed. I happens when I first raise and angle the plow. I thought it might have something to do with where they tapped into the fuse block so I changed it to a different fuse but it still did it but not as often.


----------

